# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  [PSA] Do not buy from "DVA.SYSTEMS" unless he/she shows proof of multiple points.

## Userpass

I just don't get it how so many cheat sellers pop up after Kiyumi & Alexander leaks the code from Oahsys. 

Seller after seller comes up, all with their own mlg 420 custom code, Oh. And they are all in AutoHotKey.

A other thing I seen is that the price is always a firm $50, and it always turned out to be a scam.

Kiyumi on Ownedcore - $50
AkaGame on Hackforums - $50
AKAG on Nulled - $50
Some more guy over at MPGH - $50

All of these threads came up AFTER the leak, and if you even mention that they probably uses the leaked code, they all get insanly mad and starts being rude.


A other thing that "Dva.Systems" mentions - 'No banwave risk', It's just a AHK script is also non existant. a banwave will occour, sooner or later.

Also, this text that dva.systems write is in a other thread from a scammer on a other forum, I recognize it.



> If you have used any 500$ CS cheats you know what I am talking about.


 (Wasen't it *Kiyumi* that wrote this on OC? Else it was on a other forum)

Also, he have shown no kind of proof what so ever that it isn't the OahSystems code.




> Is it HP bar?
> Yes/No
> (Prototype is using no bars but needs to be tested further.)


Of course it's healthbar bounded, what copy paste cheat from Oahsys isn't? It's ridiculous.




> Any videos?
> A video will be made later I think once I find a good highlight. Most of the time I keep discarding my highlights because I can't tell that I'm using it and it might make customers think it's not even on


Isn't that the point of this cheat as you mention? *That it should look legit*? no?

But whatever, it's your money, spend how you want, but I would recommend waiting until he shows any kind of proof that it isn't just a straight copy paste from Oahsys leak ('Korean Aimbot')

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

so its AHK,
its modeled after a csgo cheat? - LOL 
no gui or sounds
RANKED COMPETITIVE PROOF? - unlikely
price is 50$ like you said and ONLY BTC! that was same as Kiyumi
no spins will occur in a fight. - sorry but no spins happen in the korean version
Real Aimkey - Lol they all have to have an aim key
*Works for all heroes*, no need to tinker with settings for hours - you dont with mine 
Private and encrypted (no banwave risk) - its always gonna have a ban wave risk, and to say its coded in ahk its got even higher chance now from all the free ones
Smoothed Aimbot - mines smooth aslong as you dont use a high setting
FPS Loss is nonexistant. - unlikely due to how ahk works


i am with you i would stay away lol

----------


## DvASystems

First off, my cheat does not use any bitmap images. Only Korea does that.
Any customers of mine can verify this by opening resourcehacker and checking my program's resources directory.

Second, my aimbot does not grip the enemy player models.
If you have played with Korean cheats you will notice that you can not pull your aim away from the enemy when using the aimbot.
With mine you can and it will gently push it back. This is very powerful as this prevent obvious aimlocks or trying to kill a Genji your aim will not look obvious but instead professional.

Thirdly, this thread is clearly a response to Mods removing your offtopic spam on my sales thread.


You don't even cheat and your post history shows that you have some contempt against hackers.
I think reddit is a better place for your circlejerk.

Edit:
It currently seems most of this is towards datamining my cheat and reading your post again it seems you have some serious problems with reading comprehension. Please read your post again and try to understand why some of your arguments are helping me.

----------


## Userpass

> Thirdly, this thread is clearly a response to Mods removing your offtopic spam on my sales thread.


No my thread is a PSA to not buy your cheat unless you are able to provide proof. (which seems not be happen since you said yourself 'It looks legit so no point of showing any kind of proof that this cheat works'
(Selling stuff that others created and claiming it your own is not ok for me)

You don't need bitmaps eithers, you can use any image file, or you can just convert .bmp to hex code, that works aswell.

You can ever create so when the cheat opens, it writes files to a temp folder, that will be deleted upon program close, quite easy to hide and kind of secret files you want to attach.

I do cheat, I currently use StinkyJoints 'Korean aimbot' myself.

There is also cheats like this one that will snap to enemy outline, if you want to change your private 420 cheat to remove healthbars: AHK Color Aimbot

Edit #1: Show proof and be happy? I don't see why you are hesitating of doing this simple task.

----------


## DvASystems

Well to me it seems you are a cheapskate angry at the price. This thread is mostly a cry of help as it seems since you don't want to part with your money.

Continue using the public Korean Cheat and mind your own business. You are entitled to your own opinion but leave me out of it as you have no real insight.

----------


## Userpass

> Well to me it seems you are a cheapskate angry at the price. This thread is mostly a cry of help as it seems since you don't want to part with your money.
> 
> Continue using the public Korean Cheat and mind your own business. You are entitled to your own opinion but leave me out of it as you have no real insight.


You can take whatever price you want, Oahsystem wants for example $150 for their cheat.

You can take $1 and I still woulden't buy it as I am sure this is just a copy of the source.

You still refuse to show any kind of proof which makes me think you are here to scam.
You also avoid this at any cost it seems like.

----------


## DvASystems

I'm not avoiding anything. I've even offered a mod a free copy
The only end goal it seems for you is to get your hands on the source code based on false accusations.

There's plenty of other "shady" sellers in the past correct? Yet you did nothing until you started arguing with me in the general section about other things.

This is just a smear campaign as you haven't seen nor touched my cheat yet you claim to have authority.

Be a good boy now and purchase the oahsys cheat for 20$ a week since that seems to be the only thing you can afford.

----------


## bezerker08

This whole section is cancer now because of the bot sellers. We really need another sub-forum....

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> I'm not avoiding anything. I've even offered a mod a free copy
> The only end goal it seems for you is to get your hands on the source code based on false accusations.
> 
> There's plenty of other "shady" sellers in the past correct? Yet you did nothing until you started arguing with me in the general section about other things.
> 
> This is just a smear campaign as you haven't seen nor touched my cheat yet you claim to have authority.
> 
> Be a good boy now and purchase the oahsys cheat for 20$ a week since that seems to be the only thing you can afford.


he clearly stated he uses a free one.




> Any customers of mine can verify this by opening resourcehacker and checking my program's resources directory.
> .


if its encrypted etc resource hacker will not show anything.

----------


## DvASystems

Good, you have no leg to stand on.
Neither of you are willing to buy my cheat either way.

If you are this bored, go browse Imgur.

This is my last reply.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

tbh i was intrested in your cheat, just to see how it compares,

i am just waiting on a vouch or so, as i was stung by Kiyumi

but from lack of evidence atm that this is real i haven't bothered

----------


## biometrico

> Good, you have no leg to stand on.
> Neither of you are willing to buy my cheat either way.
> 
> If you are this bored, go browse Imgur.
> 
> This is my last reply.


Lol u are really funny

----------


## phansawat

I have gotten a vouch copy from dvasystem and have written a review about it
theres no anomaly from what ive seen so far and it seems pretty normal

Its kinda shame that people are trashing others for building their own cheats :\
because i encourage that people check my ahk scripting thread out to build something good and learn

----------


## Userpass

> I'm not avoiding anything. I've even offered a mod a free copy
> The only end goal it seems for you is to get your hands on the source code based on false accusations.
> 
> There's plenty of other "shady" sellers in the past correct? Yet you did nothing until you started arguing with me in the general section about other things.
> 
> This is just a smear campaign as you haven't seen nor touched my cheat yet you claim to have authority.
> 
> Be a good boy now and purchase the oahsys cheat for 20$ a week since that seems to be the only thing you can afford.


You even have the same attitude as Kiyumi.

Just go and show proof that this is legit, and not a copy paste. you can't do that.

----------


## Userpass

> Good, you have no leg to stand on.
> Neither of you are willing to buy my cheat either way.


You refuse to show proof that this is legit, you give fake vouch copies to your friends to increase your chances of getting sales.

----------


## DvASystems

No scam has been committed though and I have plenty of happy customers.

Let me reiterate. You are not a customer and have never been or ever will be considering your attitude and actions.

Edit:
You need to stop shittalking my service as that is against the rules. You've had plenty of posts deleted and threads moved.

Grow up.

----------


## Userpass

> No scam has been committed though and I have plenty of happy customers.
> 
> Let me reiterate. You are not a customer and have never been or ever will be considering your attitude and actions.
> 
> Edit:
> You need to stop shittalking my service as that is against the rules. You've had plenty of posts deleted and threads moved.
> 
> Grow up.


All I am asking for is proof, which you are unable to provide.

----------


## DvASystems

Proof of what exactly?

Also remember you have to provide credible proof of any wrongdoings or the mods will infract you and delete the thread, this section is for real scam reports.
Not your conspiracies or whatever you are trying to do.

----------


## Userpass

> Proof of what exactly?
> 
> Also remember you have to provide credible proof of any wrongdoings or the mods will infract you and delete the thread, this section is for real scam reports.
> Not your conspiracies or whatever you are trying to do.


There is no reason to delete a psa thread since you act suspicious in my eyes.

You talk the same way as Kiyumi and you have the same "tone in text" as Akagame at HF. You 2 pretty much say the exact same stuff.

I am not saying "You are" copying this source, I am asking for any kind of proof that you have a different cheat as you are claiming.

You feel that I am right therefore you avoid the question to start "Just go play with Oahsystem", "Go play with your free2play cheat" ect. You throw back questions without trying.

----------


## DvASystems

Holy shit who are you talking about?? You have linked 6 people to be me. I registered my business 2 days ago and I plan on supporting my service for a long time.

Anyways I am making a cheat video right now. This whole thing has been a drain of my energy as I have literally no clue what is going on anymore
I believe its much more important to help my customers then to have a stupid internet fight

Take care.

----------


## Userpass

> Holy shit who are you talking about?? You have linked 6 people to be me. I registered my business 2 days ago and I plan on supporting my service for a long time.
> 
> Anyways I am making a cheat video right now. This whole thing has been a drain of my energy as I have literally no clue what is going on anymore
> I believe its much more important to help my customers then to have a stupid internet fight
> 
> Take care.


I did not create this thread to be disputive with you. I created the thread as you refused to show proof, as a PSA to wait before calling the shot and spending $50 as multiple people have been scamming.
Sadly whatever anyone says to you that isn't "I WANT YOUR CHEAT NOW", will trigger you making you extreamly negative.

Im glad you made a video

----------


## DvASystems

Im sorry for all this mess I guess
Understandable that you wanted a video and some proof of security

I'll try to better my public relations in the future!

----------

